# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [Adoption lapin] Carlos, Association Marguerite & Cie

## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Carlos
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 3 ans 10 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 34 - Hérault
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 *

Carlos sera adoptable une fois vacciné, il peut être réservé en écrivant adoption@margueritecie.org
*
*Localisation :* 34 (covoiturage recherché par lassociation pour adoption)

*Date de naissance :* Estimée mars 2019

*Sexe :* Mâle

*Vaccination :* à venir après traitement e-cuniculi

*Stérilisation :* Castré

*Race :* Nain

*Couleur :* garenne

*Poids :* 1,7 kg

*Santé générale :* Dents à surveiller à 4 mois mais devrait saméliorer avec une bonne alimentation. Une crotte molle par jour.

*Situation dabandon :* Etait dans une cage minuscule et maltraité dans un centre périscolaire pour enfants.

*Description par la famille daccueil :*
Carlos est un lapin assez calme, Craintif au premier abord, il a mis environ 3 bonnes semaines pour faire le tour du propriétaire, il y allait très progressivement, il vit en liberté mais avait besoin dun endroit où se réfugier si on lapprochait de trop près, la cabane dans son enclos lui a été très utile pour se cacher et apprivoiser son nouvel environnement.
Il adore les caresses et sallongera même de bonheur ! Tant quil est dans son enclos il ne faut pas y mettre la main car il est très territorial, il charge rapidement et mord facilement.
Il aime faire sa sieste sur le canapé ou caché dans un recoin de la maison. Il adore les grands tapis il peut sprinter dessus et sauter en lair !

Par contre Il naime pas être manipulé ni porté, il risque de se blesser ou de chuter si on ne le tient pas fermement pendant la coupe des griffes par exemple ( enrouler dans une serviette pour + de sécurité).
Il est très vif, malgré son léger surpoids du à sa vie avant prise en charge, il grimpe avec aisance sur le canapé ( il lui faut un tapis au sol pour quil ose sauter par contre ).
Cest un lapin qui aime la compagnie de ladulte mais qui naime pas vraiment les jeunes enfants, il a mordu à plusieurs reprises ma nièce et une de mes filles qui à tendance a le caresser trop souvent à son gout, totalement contradictoire car cest lui qui monte sur son lit.

Il faut bien protéger les fils et ne pas laisser trainer de carton à proximité car Carlos adore le manger, et que rien ne gêne son passage car il le rongera ( 2 draps et un pied de lit en bois de perdu ici). I adore se frayer un chemin dans des endroits inaccessibles, il va même pousser les portes car il naime pas quelles soient fermées ( je baisse toujours la lunette des wc des fois quil saute dedans..! )

Il est très gourmand et ne mangerait que des granulés si je lui laissais à volonté, son transit est fragilisé car il ne mange pas assez de foin, il adore la verdure chaque jour et nest pas difficile du tout ( coriandre, aneth, persil, pissenlit, ciboulette, céleri, endives, salade, ect.).

Carlos est un lapin agréable et calme qui garde tout de même un caractère de petit grognon qui nhésite pas à se retourner contre la main qui le nourrit mais il est attachant on ne peux pas lui en vouloir !

*Merci de penser à ladoption. Adopter sauve 2 vies, celle du lapin en accueil et celle du lapin que nous pourrons prendre en charge une fois la place libérée.

*

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

*Pour suivre les aventures de Carlos, c'est par ici :*
Carlos, lapin mâle à adopter [Association Marguerite & Cie] - Association Marguerite & Cie (margueritecie.org)

*Quelques nouvelles de sa FA :*

*mardi 9 mars 2021 à 16h24
*_La journée de Carlos se résume en quelques images 😅 Manger, un flop et un gros dodo ...
_

*
dimanche 14 mars 2021 à 09h45
*_Cest lheure du ptit dej !_
_Carlos nattend Même pas que je le serve 😂 cest trop bon laneth je me sers tout seul !!! Oh il y a aussi du persil, du cerfeuil et un peu dendives miam Bon ap_ !

*
mercredi 24 mars 2021 à 11h38
*_Dans le Sud il fait beau on fait le plein de vitamine D les jambettes et le popotin au soleil 🌞
Je suis caché tu me vois ?? 🐰
_


*mercredi 14 avril 2021 à 23h52
*_Oui il est comme un Pacha à la maison 😅 très à laise maintenant, il vadrouille dune pièce à lautre et adore être en hauteur ( canapé, lit, fauteuil ) il fait rire 🤣 il sest même approprié sa place sur une partie du canapé il aime pas du tout si on lui prend et le fait bien comprendre Mr territorial._

_Voila une photo de Carlos à la recherche du meilleur brin de foin possible ! Il soulève tout pour fouiller !_


_Bonne nuitée les copains 🐰 🥰

_

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*jeudi 15 avril 2021 à 18h13
*_A vu d’oeil si il n’a plus son gros fanon sur lequel il se reposait en mode oreiller  il n’a plus de difficulté pour faire sa toilette non plus il était vraiment rond en arrivant à Noël !_
_Mais je m’attendais à plus que 1kg7 en le faisant peser !_

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Samedi 24 avril 2021 :

Aujourd'hui Carlos a reçu un colis de sa gentille marraine 
Et il est super content !! De quoi grignoter en
Jouant 





 citer
 signaler

----------


## GADYNETTE

TROP CHOU

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Des nouvelles du 29 avril :

Carlos a été vacciné hier et tout sest bien passé, malgré 1h de voiture et encore 1h dattente chez le veto il a été adorable. Petite coupe des griffes pour une belle manucure😅
Il a passé une bonne nuit sur le canapé, et garde un appétit féroce 😅

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Hello la compagnie !!
Hier je suis passé chez le dentiste  ouille ouille, extraction dentaire et limage sous AG, je me repose et reprend des forces avec les bons végétaux frais, quelques brindilles de foin mais surtout avec les caresses de mon humaine ☺️ Qui espère que je vais dévorer mon foin quand j’aurais cicatrisé

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Petit pause du jour au Jardin.
Bon je suis à l’affut du moindre bruit pas totalement zen dehors , on est mieux dedans !
Et vous pourrez admirer ma super robe de poil qui mue  séance brossage en ce moment j’en met partout !!


Est-ce qu'il sort tous les jours ?

Non il est assez méfiant il préfère rester derrière la baie vitrée ou alors sors que sur la marche, il y a beaucoup de chats qui traversent le jardin et des gros goélands sur le toit, la je l’ai un peu motivé à venir avec moi mais il est rentré bien vite  Oui il a bien raison de se méfier même moi je suis sur le qui vive en général on y reste pas plus de 10 minutes histoire qu’ils grattent la terre car il adore ça

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Les grosses chaleurs sont là c’est dur dur pour Carlositos !!! Alors le soir on sort à la fraîche quand les goélands sont au lit 
Carlos se régale, il court saute explorer à tout va !!!
Carlos en plein saut :

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Carlos va très bien  plus de goéland dans les parages il sort le soir à la fraîche car on a eu bien chaud cet été…

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

La pause de Carlos  en mode beau goss 

Carlos a bien évolué depuis qu’il est à la maison, il se laisse manipuler et porter sans mordre je pense qu’il a confiance en moi maintenant ! il faut juste qu’il se sente sécurisé et bien maintenu et ça roule pour lui  il mange davantage de foin même si il trie encore pas mal c’est sur la bonne voie 
Il aime allez dehors quand il fait mauvais temps et que le sol est mouillé, par contre si le soleil sort et qu’il fait trop chaud il re rentre illico, son petit plaisir remonter les escaliers à toute vitesse !!! C’est son sport favoris ça aide pour sa ligne

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

petit up pour Carlos

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucoj desolé pour cette longue absence  le vilain virus est venu frapper à notre porte en cette fin d’année 2021, seul Carlos est passé au travers 
Carlos adore son jouet de Noël

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

up

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou tout va bien pour nous Carlos m’a rejoint sur le canapé pour une séance papouille

----------


## GADYNETTE

TROP CHOU

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Bonjour,
CARLOS est toujours en attente de sa famille pour la vie.
Bonne journée

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Petite nouveauté pour Carlos 😅 un petit rond sur le front 😂😇

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Carlos est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie



----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Carlos est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Il va bien, nouvelles d'aujourd'hui : "il attend le printemps"

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Carlos est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Carlos est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Carlos est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Carlos est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou, oui vraiment désolé j’ai déserté le forum en ce moment je cours un peu partout 
Carlos sort de la clinique petite extraction dentaire pour lui, mais il va très bien et re mange tout seul comme un grand ❤️
Une petite photo du warrior





 citer
 signaler

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

19/10/22 :

Dure dure la vie de Carlos chez sa FA  :Big Grin:

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Carlos est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Carlos est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Coucou Carlos prépare Noël !! Il taille le sapin par ci par là… je vais devoir le barricader pour plus qu’il y est accès, pourtant il a toute la verdure qu’il lui faut dans son coin repas 






 citer
 signaler

----------


## Asso Marguerite & Cie

Carlos est toujours à l'adoption

----------

